
Redis for a flat URL hierarchy - tortilla
http://robots.thoughtbot.com/post/5773013507/redis-for-a-flat-url-hierarchy
======
drivebyacct2
Why? As a user I love the context of a URL. As someone inspecting logs it
gives me a quick hint.

